# VPN Tunnel für TwinCAT aufbauen?



## olitheis (29 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, um z.B entfernte CP's über eine sichere VPN Verbindung fernzuwarten. Also ich würde gerne, falls der Kunde keinen eigenen VPN fähigen Router/Server zur Verfügung stellen kann, über einen PC (oder?), den ich vor Ort installiere, einen Tunnel aufbauen. Über diesen Tunnel möchte ich mich dann direkt mit dem CP mit TwinCAT verbinden. Ich könnte auch einen PC mit TwinCAT und Remotesoftware vor Ort aufstellen, jedoch möchte ich vermeiden, die Quellen bereitzustellen.
Gibt es hier eine geeignete Möglichkeit?
Danke
Oli


----------



## Golden Egg (30 Januar 2009)

Hi. Vielleicht hilft dir folgender Beitrag.

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17944&highlight=vpn

MfG. Golden Egg


----------



## olitheis (30 Januar 2009)

Danke Golden Egg,
das hatte ich gelesen, aber ich glaube Markus hatte da ein anderes Problem.
Mir geht es eigentlich nur darum, wie ich von außen auf das CP komme, und zwar so, als säße ich daneben (per VPN). Also wie ich diese VPN Verbindung (evtl. mit Hilfe eines PC's oder Router's/fritzbox) bis an das CP bringe und mich dann von außerhalb direkt quasi "durchtunneln" kann.

Danke
Oli


----------



## Neals (31 Januar 2009)

Du benötigst einen PC in dem Netzwerk des Embedded-PCs, der den Tunnel aufbaut.
Dann halt auf dem Router eine Port-Forwarding auf diesen PC anlegen, über den du den Tunnel aufbaust.
Auf dem PC muss noch eine Route eingetragen werden, die alle Packete für den Embedded-PC, aus dem VPN-Netz in das interne Netz überträgt und eine weitere um Packete aus dem internen Netz an den externen PC überträgt.
Auf deinem PC muss noch eine Router/Gateway für die ADS-Packete eingerichtet werden.

Ich hab das bereits mit OpenVPN einmal aufgebaut, in dessen Skripte kann man das eintragen der Routen automatisieren.


----------



## olitheis (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo Neals,
das hört sich doch sehr vielversprechend an!!!
Leider reichen meine Netzwerkkenntnisse nicht soweit, um das von Dir beschriebene nachzubauen. Es wäre also super nett, wenn Du mir etwas genauer beschreiben könntest, wie und was ich auf dem PC beim Kunden einrichten muss.
Mal angenommen, ich hätte ein TwinCAT System mit ADS Net ID 172.16.17.162.1.1 und der externe PC die IP 192.168.0.222.
Wie müsste ich da vorgehen (mit OpenVPN, Router usw...)

Vielen, vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## Neals (1 Februar 2009)

Hoffe das Beispiel hilft dir weiter... [Edit] Siehe unten


----------



## olitheis (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo Neals, das hilft mir zwar weiter, jedoch bräuchte ich, wenn möglich ein etwas konkreteres Beispiel. 
Z.B., wie ich die Routen erstelle usw.
Ich weiß, dass ist etwas viel verlangt, würde mir aber unheimlich weiterhelfen.
Viele Grüße
Oli


----------



## Neals (2 Februar 2009)

olitheis schrieb:


> Hallo Neals, das hilft mir zwar weiter, jedoch bräuchte ich, wenn möglich ein etwas konkreteres Beispiel.
> Z.B., wie ich die Routen erstelle usw.
> Ich weiß, dass ist etwas viel verlangt, würde mir aber unheimlich weiterhelfen.
> Viele Grüße
> Oli


Solche Supportanfragen kosten bei Beckhoff 85€ die Stunde


----------



## olitheis (3 Februar 2009)

Hallo Neals,
vielen Dank!!! 
Echt prima!


----------

